# Phony gold...



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Tungsten-Filled 1 Kilo Gold Bar Found In The UK*

It would be hard to counterfeit the amount of gold I can afford right now, which is none...
Theres no discussion of the fact that it looks to be perfectly legit, meaning it may have actually come from the manufacturer (mint) in that condition, not that I would have any knowledge of such a thing.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I would bet that counterfeiting large bars is more common than a lot of people in the industry would want to admit. Small denomination gold coins are also being counterfeited. A local pawn shop bought a set of very beautiful 1/10 ounce Panda's, and they turned out to be fake. The small denomination (1 ounce and under) are fairly easy to detect though. The easiest way to detect fakes is to simply check them for the correct size and weight. While the tungsten filled kilo bars are showing up, the process is too costly to make it worth counterfeiting the smaller coins. That may change in time, but for now the old size 'em and weigh 'em method will weed out the fakes.

Even rarer, vintage American silver coins, including common date Morgan and Peace dollars, are being counterfeited. However, once again, the size and weights are off. Just a little bit of knowledge and research can save a lot of wasted money.

Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's unreal. I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

According to a couple of reports the Chinese in Hong Kong were in possession of some tungsten gold bars, but it's my impression they bought them that way. That was a few yrs back. The ruse took place during the Clinton years. But if anyone remembers that is the era of Charlie Woo? What was that Chinese criminal's name back then?


----------

